# wow my snowflake eel



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

eli my ell / my families eel after taking him to the hospital tank because of a wipe out. We wer able to save him and some others . So this morning i look in the tank and hes not there now im wondering wats up when my dad walks in and we find him liing on the dreasr with stuf sticking to himhe does not feel of any life AT ALL we pop him bach and he sunk to the bottom then swam to his cave wow we are still wondering will he live 

wich us luck


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Scott,

Super sorry to hear about the wipeout. Do you know what happened? What a big loss! But, I am happy that you were able to save some of your livestock. I am not too suprised to hear your eel survived. They are amazly hardy.

AquaAddict


----------



## tnguyen (Jun 30, 2010)

Do you know if any eels will eat pellets? I want to start a FOWLR but don't want to feel live food. Always wanted an eel.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

tnguyen said:


> Do you know if any eels will eat pellets? I want to start a FOWLR but don't want to feel live food. Always wanted an eel.


Please refrain from deraillinh others threads. I know you are new, but next time please start a new thread.

Goodnight

Bodhin

PS. Scott, I wish you the best of luck I hope all will be OK!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

just feed him for th first time since his mooving trip  he ate alot lol must have been out for 4-6 hours wow 

i think it was ich or velvit that wiped my tank out  i lost over 460 in fish and for you guys its not alot but im 13 and its a lot for me lo
l eels will not eat pellets tnguyen i neve feed my reef live food eather i put uncooked shrimp on a feeding stick and eli my eel ate it after 3 days.he was 8 " long some.eels will take weeks to eat if they are a larger size i have only fed live food to my lion fish to get him to eat if you have any more questions feel free to pm and ask


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope $460 worth of fish is a lot for us guys as well.

Sorry to hear your loss. I suspect it is Marine Velvet. Ick might kill one or two weak fish and over a week or so (usually). Marine velvet will wipeout a tank quickly, causing several deaths a day.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ya 3 days i saved my eel 3 wrass and a chromis lol


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

eels can survive out of water for 12 hours.if you find it on the floor rinse in water and plop it back in the tank.they can also go 14 weeks without eating-but i never heard of an eel eating pellets


----------

